# Diamond scroll saw manual



## mike.d (11 Feb 2015)

Hi
I have just being given a Diamond scroll saw with variable speed, 24"throat. Does anyone have a copy of the manual, know the difference in no7 and no6 blade holders talked about in the forums.
I apprecaite any help.

thanks
Mike.d


----------



## Chippygeoff (11 Feb 2015)

I am sorry I can't help you with the manual but i know some of the members have them so help may be at hand. I would have thought, having used many different types of clamps, that the clamp you have would be okay for a 5 or a 7 blade.


----------



## scrimper (11 Feb 2015)

The Diamond is a good quality British made fretsaw manufactured by the late Doug Woodward, unfortunately I don't think he ever did a proper printed manual for the saw, when purchased it arrived with some typed sheets containing the basic working information. I have copies in my workshop which I could scan if you wanted copies but they are not very comprehensive. 

As regards blade holders, type 6 are the open front slotted type which will take many different blades inc standard fretsaw blades, pin end coping saw blades, hacksaw blades even short lengths of bandsaw blades.

Type 7 holders are the ones with just a hole which are used only with standard fretsaw blades which makes it quick and easy to remove and replace the blade when doing pierced cuts, you can refit the blade with your eyes closed with type 7 holders!


----------



## Bryan Bennett (12 Feb 2015)

Hi Mike a very warm welcome to the forum,who's a lucky lad to be given a scrollsaw .From posts read a good make to.First post and good information received,this is what being a member here you get in return, :roll: 

Bryan


----------



## decker7 (12 Feb 2015)

Hello Mike, I have 6 pages of info on the Diamond, I can email to you. Not sure how to get your email address.


----------



## martinka (12 Feb 2015)

If Mike makes a couple more posts he will be able to use PM and email through the forum. 

A gent on youtube was kind enough to mail me some instructions for the Diamond today so I stuck them on Mediafire for anyone to download.
http://www.mediafire.com/view/q8n2w3i1c ... retsaw.pdf

His video of his newly acquired (at the time) Diamond is here - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ddmbxEnL1g4


----------



## tinytim1458 (12 Feb 2015)

I wish I had never got rid of my diamond fret saw now. 
It was a great saw and was really fun to use and I have to keep my eyes out for one to buy now from someone
as you cannot buy them new. 
Tim


----------

